# Rodrigo Bentancur



## juventino (12 Novembre 2018)

Centrocampista uruguaiano classe ‘97 della Juventus. Acquistato dal Boca grazie ad un’opzione strappata dai bianconeri nell’affare Tevez, disputa una prima stagione in sordina, facendo solo intravedere delle potenzialità. La svolta arriva però al mondiale in Russia, dove Tabarez lo schiera titolare e risulta essere il pilastro rivelazione del centrocampo della celeste; la crescita del giocatore continua pure alla Juventus nella quale si sta affermando titolare con ottime prestazioni e grande continuità, sfruttando appieno gli infortuni di Khedira ed Emre Can e spingendo Allegri a non rinunciare mai a lui, nemmeno dopo il ritorno del primo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Novembre 2018)

Va detto che questo lo avevamo praticamente bloccato noi..in quel caso Maiorino aveva visto bene..poi come al solito col portafogli chiuso non si fa nulla


----------



## juventino (12 Novembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va detto che questo lo avevamo praticamente bloccato noi..in quel caso Maiorino aveva visto bene..poi come al solito col portafogli chiuso non si fa nulla



In realtà il portafogli conta poco perché la Juve aveva già un opzione dall’estate 2015, valida per due anni ed ottenuta con il trasferimento di Tevez al Boca. Poi appena il Milan si interessò al giocatore fu subito esercitata per evitare di farselo soffiare. 
Maiorino ci aveva visto lungo, ma Paratici di più.


----------



## sacchino (12 Novembre 2018)

Da noi sarebbe un brocco peggio di Bakacoso


----------



## Goro (12 Novembre 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> In realtà il portafogli conta poco perché la Juve aveva già un opzione dall’estate 2015, valida per due anni ed ottenuta con il trasferimento di Tevez al Boca. Poi appena il Milan si interessò al giocatore fu subito esercitata per evitare di farselo soffiare.
> Maiorino ci aveva visto lungo, ma Paratici di più.



Perfetto

Ero sicuro si sarebbe imposto, aveva già dimostrato personalità negli infernali stadi argentini dove la pressione è schiacciante


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2018)

E' diventato forte nel momento stesso in cui lo hanno comprato i gobbi. Fosse venuto da noi sarebbe Bertolacci 2.0, è così che funziona in questo momento storico.


----------



## davoreb (13 Novembre 2018)

dai su contro di noi è stato sovrastato da bakayoko


----------



## Black (13 Novembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> E' diventato forte nel momento stesso in cui lo hanno comprato i gobbi. Fosse venuto da noi sarebbe Bertolacci 2.0, è così che funziona in questo momento storico.



esatto. Lui come Zaza (quando era alla Juve), Pereira e tanti altri.


----------



## Mr7 (19 Febbraio 2019)

Questo è il nuovo Rugani, ovvero un giocatore strapompato da opinionisti e giornalisti senza alcun motivo.


----------

